# Solo grips?



## MasterMacBayter (Aug 5, 2012)

Not looking for laser grips. Just wood or wood look, with a good grippable pattern. Anything other than sgm? Or is 70$ the going rate?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Custom Grips for Kimber Solo Pistol

and SGM grips are all I could ever find. $70 is about the best you're going to get, as far as I've found.


----------



## MasterMacBayter (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, that's all I have found too. Just making sure I wasn't missing something


----------

